# Suche Programm für Bildschirmaufzeichnungen zu erstellen



## julchen (30. August 2011)

Hallo,
ich suche ein Programm mit dem ich z. B. für eine Software-Präsentation ein Video erstelle mit Ton, welches sich Interessenten anschauen können. Es soll also der Bildschirminhalt und alles was ich dort mit der Msaus mache aufgenommen werden - vertont. Es gibt zwar unter google jede Menge solcher Programme, doch hab ich keine Zeit alle zu testen.

Von daher bin ich für eure Empfehlungen dankbar. Das sollte professionell sein und kann ruhig was kosten. Voraussetzung ist aber, dass es in Deutsch ist.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. August 2011)

Hi julchen,

ich nutze seit Jahren ausschließlich Techsmith Camtasia Studio.
Für mich immernoch die beste Software für Screenrecording, insbesondere weil man wirklich als Videodatei aufzeichnet und dieses Video dann so weiterverarbeiten kann, wie man es von Video gewohnt ist.

Es gibt andere Programme, die einen mehr "interaktiven" Ansatz haben und in der Regel viel Nachbearbeitung erfordern und mit all ihren Möglichkeiten viel vom sogenannten "Human Touch" verlieren.
Von automatisch generierten Mauszeigerbewegungen über sprachlich sterile Text-to-Speech Funktionen steckt da jede Menge Technik drin, die das Erlebnis eines Workshops meiner Meinung nach sehr stark beeinträchtigen.

Also, meine Empfehlung findest du hier:
http://www.techsmith.de/camtasia.asp

Eine Software, die ich persönlich aus o.g. Gründen nicht so empfehlen kann:
http://www.adobe.com/de/products/captivate.html


----------



## User123 (15. September 2011)

Also ich habe schon oft CamStudio ausprobiert. Wenn man den dazugehörigen Codec installiert, lassen sich damit sehenswerte Videos erstellen. Außerdem ist es kostenlos


----------



## workflo (18. September 2011)

Für mich gibts nur eine Screencapture Software: screen-flow. Für mich macht es die flüssigsten Videos und ich habe einiges ausprobiert ( auch camtasia). 

Läuft nur auf Mac und ist auf Englisch. Aber die Bedienung ist selbtserklärend und einfach!


----------

